# Prüfung



## jojo2502 (12. Juni 2015)

ich muß leider etwas schreiben damit ich meine 30 Beiträge im Forum habe um eine Kleinanzeige aufzugeben.........das ist Deutschland!!!!!So damit ich etwas zu diesem Thema schreibe,ich habe meine Prüfung 1990 bestanden))))))
Dankeschön


----------



## Nuesse (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Prüfung*

1994 
                                     :q


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Prüfung*

1997 #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Prüfung*



jojo2502 schrieb:


> ich muß leider etwas schreiben damit ich meine 30 Beiträge im Forum habe um eine Kleinanzeige aufzugeben.........das ist Deutschland!!!!!



Nein jojo,das nennt man geben und nehmen.


----------



## wakko (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Prüfung*

:m Hab meine Prüfung auch 1990 gemacht.


----------

